# Hypochondria...



## just breathe (Nov 21, 2005)

Anybody else worry obsessively that they are dying.

This week:
Brain Tumor
Septicemia
Stroke
Hepatitis

Notable from the past fo shear ludicrousness.....
Variant Creutfeld Jakobs(Mad Cow)
Aneurysm(went and had a ct....w/o insurance)

So what is/are your phantom ilness(s)?


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Kuru

Tularemia

Whipple's disease

Marburg virus

Huntington's disease

idiopathic meningitis


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

I used to worry that I had:

Alzheimer's(yeah, in a 17 year old, riiiiight :lol: )
Brain tumor
Toxic metal poisoning(lead, mercury, arsenic, etc.)
some other environmental pollutant
stroke
schizophrenia

and many more that I probably thought of at one point or another. This was mainly prior to me finding out about DP/DR.


----------



## bedina (Nov 20, 2005)

Good Topic!

My ilnesses:

Creutfeld Jakobs
Slerosis Multiplex
Brain Tumor
Heart diseases
Skizophrenia


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

I spent two days lying on the couch convinced that I had meningitis when in fact, of course, it was nothing but a cold.


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

I was in third grade when AIDS first came into view.

I was afraid of sitting on toilets in public places and all that stuff.

Right now, I don't worry too much about physical illness, but if I did, I probably would worry about cancer.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

I had the most ridiculous hypochondria for a year a while back - i diagnosed myself with almost everything i had heard of at one point - including all kind of heart malfunctions, degenerative diseases, and so forth.

Now i dont really worry about my physical health as much - mostly just worry that im going to get schizophrenia, dissociative amnesia/fugue, DID, Dementia, or that im just going to start running around like a mad man all over the streets.

I can defiantely relate to the struggle with hypochondria though - it was NOT pleasent.


----------



## just breathe (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow dreamland...Kuru....that is a real good one..considering it is isolated to the tribal people of papua new guinea...they developed it through cannabalism and eating the deads brains to inherit their powers.....because this activity is discouraged from teaching by missionaries it has almosat been eradicated......


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

Brain Tumor

Aneurism (sp)

Stroke

Cancer

Plain 'ol just stop breathing

'Phew'. Glad to know I'm not alone on this one!! 
:shock:


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

My biggest hypochondria fear is to be come a chronic "sharter".


----------



## IvyGray (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Battle. Sounds like you may have MVPS (Mitral Valve Prolapse Syndrome) which is actually referred to as Dysautonomia. It is an imbalance of the nervous system that can be, but is not always, marked by a heart murmur. Oddly enough one of the symptoms can be a chest wall deformity though it's a nervous system issue. I have an official diagosis of this and you'd be surprised at all of the related problems it can cause. Anxiety is one of them, and I sort of believe my DR/DP may be linked to this as well .. since I've had it since an early age. Other symptoms include anxiety/low blood pressure in hot or humid places and chronic fatigue. Many people end of being misdaignosed with chronic fatigue syndrome or even fibromyalgia. Just putting this out there. I sometimes see people describing many random symptoms that I can relate too, and think "yep, sounds like MVPS". You can google MVPS or Dysautonomia and there is plenty of info out there in the internet.


----------



## IvyGray (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh and I almost forgot. Anxiety is the quite possibly the number one and most debilitating symptom of Dysautonomia. Something like 80% of MVPS sufferers have GAD or a panic disorder. Go figure ..


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## IvyGray (Feb 22, 2006)

If you've been diagnosed with Orthostatic Hypotension or Intolerance, then you already know you have it. The trick is to find out how many other symptoms are also related to it.

Oh .. there are a million and one possible causes for everything :roll:


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

- Schizofrenia/ psychoses
- Brain tumor
- Blind/ Deaf
- Stroke


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------

